# عضو جديد ارجوا الترحيب



## oil_engineer (8 فبراير 2010)

مرحبه شلونكم اني طالب هندسه نفط من العراق واهلا بكل اخ شقيق من الدول المجاوره
وماادري اذا اكو من العراق هنا لو لا؟


----------



## محمد الاكرم (8 فبراير 2010)

اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا


----------



## لطيفة الحاج (8 فبراير 2010)

نورت المنتدى زميل ...
نتمنى أن تفيدنا وأن تستفيد ...
أهلا وسهلاً بك ...


----------



## تولين (9 فبراير 2010)




----------



## oil_engineer (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا الكم محمد الاكرم ولطيفه الحاج ودلع تولين على الترحيب والمرور الرائع مشكور الكم


----------



## jabbar_k74 (11 فبراير 2010)

اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك ... وبكل عضو في هذا المنتدى القيم ... منتدى مبني على العلم وطلبه ...

اخوك جبار كاظم .... مهندس نفط ... شركة نفط ميسان


----------



## jabbar_k74 (11 فبراير 2010)

اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك ... وبكل عضو في هذا المنتدى القيم ... منتدى مبني على العلم وطلبه ...

اخوك جبار كاظم .... مهندس نفط ... شركة نفط ميسان


----------



## GeoOo (11 فبراير 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك فى المنتدى
*


----------



## jalaltalib (13 فبراير 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بك اخوك المهندس جلال من شركة المشاريع النفطية (هيئة عمليات الجنوب في البصرة)


----------



## shekapom (16 فبراير 2010)

أهلاً بيك وبكل أهل العراق


----------



## virtualknight (19 فبراير 2010)

اهلا بيك اخي الكريم .... اخوك ليث السامر .... لااعمل في مجال النفط لكن حبيت اسلم عليك


----------



## الاخت الوفية (19 فبراير 2010)




----------



## محمد حمزه (3 أكتوبر 2011)

أهلا وسهلا بك معنا


----------



## waled.suliman (3 أكتوبر 2011)

هلا بكم


----------

